# Listing "man made" fish



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm trying to find all the aquarium fish that have some type of morph. Anything from just an albino version to a distorted body....a few examples:

Betta splendens (of course lol)
Gold fish
Red peacock cichlid
Flowerhorn
Tiger oscar (albino)
So if you know any can you list them please? Thank you.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I would say many nowadays are 'man made'. Popular species like guppies and goldfish have been selectively bred for form and colour that some of them no longer even resemble the wild stock they originally descended from. However, here is a list of other fish that have been quite majorly altered. 

Balloon rams
Balloon mollies
Balloon rainbowfish
Glofish (modified zebra danios)
Blood parrot fish
Any of the popular cichlid hybrid crosses


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

could you please name the hybrid cichlid crosses that you know off the top of your head? I would appreciate it


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I am not really familiar with popular crosses as I do not keep or have an interest in cichilds. However, I have seen a few hybrids such as red-tail catfish (not a cichlid) crossed with a tiger shovelnose catfish and ones using jack dempsey cichlids on the Monsterfishkeeping forum. 

I think that the Blood parrot is one of the worst of them. Talk about an ugly looking fish.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Lol yeah flowerhorns are pretty ugly too if you ask me...


----------

